# SoapMakingForum Decal Contest!



## Admin (Sep 10, 2013)

I just received the new SoapMakinForum Decals, and they look fantastic!


​
In order to celebrate I'm launching a contest where 20 members will receive 2 decals each. 

*Entry:*

Post to this thread. That's it! 

*Drawing: *
This thread will close the nightof September 22nd for a drawing on September 23rd. 20 winners will be selected at random to receive the new decals! 



That's it. Good Luck!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm posting! Muhahaha!


----------



## Ancel (Sep 10, 2013)

Me too! Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 10, 2013)

They look fabulous! Good luck in the drawing everyone!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2013)

They turned out wonderful!!!  


www. sharishandcraftedsoap.com


----------



## JaimeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! The decals turned out awesome!


----------



## ycartf (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice looking decals.  Please sign me up.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Savvynurse (Sep 10, 2013)

Woohoo!! Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 10, 2013)

I love stickers & decals! Pick me! Pick me! :smile:


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 10, 2013)

They look great


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^What they said!:smile:


----------



## Musher (Sep 10, 2013)

Posting! :-D


----------



## Faru (Sep 10, 2013)

nice


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 10, 2013)

" GO Austin, GO Austin"


----------



## busy bee beauty (Sep 10, 2013)

Me, me me, pick me please!


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Sep 10, 2013)

Love how they look!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 10, 2013)

I love how they came out!!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 10, 2013)

WOOT!!! Im in.


----------



## paillo (Sep 10, 2013)

Word


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 10, 2013)

They are awesome looking!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am entering! Praying its me! Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Polly (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jennibean (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 10, 2013)

"Got to be in it to win it " , job well done SMF!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 10, 2013)

I love decals and stickers too..count me in.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

PinkCupcake said:


> I love stickers & decals! Pick me! Pick me! :smile:



I was going to say this- maybe we can split them Pink! Or I'll become a supporting member- when did that start?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are great! Good luck everyone!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 10, 2013)

Throwing my hat in to the ring!


----------



## Relle (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in, don't know if I count. My hands up anyway.


----------



## hushnel (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity "o)


----------



## ajmccabe (Sep 11, 2013)

Pick me!


----------



## jackie2000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice looking decals.


----------



## volya (Sep 11, 2013)

I want decals too


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in too, they look great!!


----------



## atlasrelo (Sep 11, 2013)

Adorable~!


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## IceBabygirl (Sep 11, 2013)

They turned out Great!!


----------



## scotlyn (Sep 11, 2013)

The decals turned out nice!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 11, 2013)

Love them :clap: and count me in


----------



## Malena (Sep 11, 2013)

Love love how it turned out! Please pick me! I want one 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## thegriffiths (Sep 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Moot (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love one!


----------



## normasbathandbody (Sep 11, 2013)

*reecals*

I would love to be in this too!!8)8)


----------



## Luckyduke24 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Heck yeah*

All I have to do is post?  Count me in.


----------



## Nobellius (Sep 11, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## SudsyPM (Sep 11, 2013)

They look great!


Sent from Holistic Blends Soap Co. iPhone


----------



## judy1f (Sep 11, 2013)

*decals*

Oooo they look great


----------



## Buttsmom (Sep 11, 2013)

Very cool!!!


----------



## lafemmeknitkita (Sep 11, 2013)

Neato! My car would feel special  Thanks!


----------



## HopeSoap (Sep 11, 2013)

The decals are BEAUTIFUL, Hope I win !


----------



## christinemm (Sep 11, 2013)

The decals look great Austin!


----------



## kattobrn (Sep 11, 2013)

I  would love a sticker!!!


KattOBRN


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2013)

I can has it?!!! :-D


----------



## TXpipeCarver (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll take a decal!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RusticMountain (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving this forum!


----------



## Crombie (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 11, 2013)

They look great!  Would love to have one or two.


----------



## Lissa Loo (Sep 11, 2013)

Posting! must have one! puuuhhlease XD just one would be great. But two is even better.


----------



## Dancing Survivor (Sep 11, 2013)

So very nice! I get out a lot and would be proud to show it off! Hope I get the chance!

Dancing Survivor


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 11, 2013)

I wanna try my luck


----------



## Ntsc (Sep 11, 2013)

Posted! Thanks.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry, but what's a decal? Is it a sticker? What do you use it for? I'm from Australia and don't quite understand the lingo. :smile:


----------



## Mune (Sep 11, 2013)

Posting! Awesome decals, would be proud to sport them!


----------



## quickzilverfox (Sep 11, 2013)

sure, why not


----------



## soapfan2012 (Sep 11, 2013)

I want this 1 2 :clap:


----------



## Chookie2 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Decals*

Funny you should post about decals right now. I just put a cake of soap and a home made decal on the bench to do tomorrow, i just need to find the bin of paraffin wax granules in the shed. ( i never did get around to using it for candles) lol


----------



## nframe (Sep 12, 2013)

Please count me in too.  Thanks.


----------



## Rachelmf (Sep 12, 2013)

Serenity said:


> Sorry, but what's a decal? Is it a sticker? What do you use it for? I'm from Australia and don't quite understand the lingo. :smile:



I am from the US and I'm not certain about what it is either.  I am thinking that maybe it is a window decal though, a sticker for a car window.


----------



## jayhkr (Sep 12, 2013)

Always looking for free stuff!  Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## FiJay (Sep 13, 2013)

Cute decals


----------



## HopeSoap (Sep 13, 2013)

*Great looking Decal!*

I would LOVE  to own one or two! Good luck to all.....


----------



## traderx101 (Sep 13, 2013)

The new decals look awesome!


----------



## Dr.J (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm In!


----------



## Toomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh..happy day!..:wave:


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 13, 2013)

Count me in!!


----------



## trinidiva (Sep 14, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Tizzy (Sep 14, 2013)

Cool! I'm in!


----------



## MsDee (Sep 14, 2013)

Count me in too!!


----------



## dcsharpe (Sep 15, 2013)

*I want a decal!*

Those are awesome!


----------



## lathered_up (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta play to win. Count me posted!


----------



## reneegadeprincess (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## jlroller (Sep 17, 2013)

I never win anything, but it doesn't stop me from trying!


----------



## Martin (Sep 17, 2013)

Posted


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 18, 2013)

I love it, me too please!


----------



## soaplink (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe I will win   Look nice:razz:


----------



## egirlxx7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Throw my name into the pile.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 19, 2013)

Being that I am a new CP soapmaker, I would be proud to display this decal!


----------



## nikky (Sep 19, 2013)

they are nice


----------



## jennikate (Sep 19, 2013)

Am I to late?I WANT ONE PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like a try at one, too!


----------



## Admin (Sep 20, 2013)

This thread closes Sunday night. Make sure you have entered!


----------



## iana09 (Sep 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> I just received the new SoapMakinForum Decals, and they look fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 3576​
> In order to celebrate I'm launching a contest where 20 members will receive 2 decals each.
> ...


 
Ooops........ am I too late for the draw???:sad:

Iana09


----------



## Bonlogic (Sep 22, 2013)

*Soap Making Forum Decal*

Great job on the Decal!!!


----------



## Admin (Sep 23, 2013)

Winners are:

Busyfingers
Luckyduke24
evilnurse
savonierre
RusticMountain
Jennibean
Crazy8
Nobellius
reneegadeprincess
Sweetlily321
Bayougirl
jlroller
atlasrelo
Faru
traderx101
CaraCara
Martin
Chookie2
PinkCupcake
christinemm

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLJuw3lK638[/ame]


----------

